# Hyoscyamine and Weight Gain...?



## aisha221 (Apr 14, 2002)

Did anyone gain weight from taking Hyoscyamine or heard of anyone gaining weight?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It isn't listed as a side effect they have noticed in clinical trials http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginf...pdi/202049.html lists all the side effects.If you aren't having pain from eating you may be eating more???...most of the drugs that "cause" weight gain really cause increased appetite and it is the eating more because people feel like eating more that is causing things rather than some altered metabolismm, or other mechanism, causing weight gain.Prednisone, for example, is noted for weight gain because it makes people have extraordinarily big appetites and it can take a lot of effort to control that.K.


----------

